# Nigerino dogs



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looing for a Nigerino or Nigerino Jeep cross. Is there still anyone breeding the pure Nigerino dogs anymore? Cates has Chinaman in his. So who else is out there. Not sure if this is the place to ask this but had to try somewhere. Thanks Randy Fox


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Last time I heard that name was from TG. Why don't you call him and ask?


----------



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

I am trying to find some Nigerino with no Garner in it. Just straight up Nigerino or Nigerino Jeep cross.


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Have here locally an inbred Nigerino dog without Chinaman in it. As far as I know Cates, and Townsend have the most inbred Nigerino blood around. The breeding from Chinaman line was used because it was not much of an out cross, and kept the line a little tighter as Chinaman, and Nigerino are both tight Eli jr. dog's. Most would want Chinaman blood in it to keep it a more pure Eli jr. blood line. You ask for pure, or a Jeep cross. If you don't mind sharing the rationale for this it would be greatly appreciated. Just for educational purposes only . Certainly nothing wrong with a Jeep cross in anything.


----------



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

my buddy has got it tight with Frisco/chinaman in it. He has proven working stock. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [264606] :: BORICUA'S BLEND OF LOOK OUT

Let me know if interested.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

Be careful what you say or do, conspiracy carries the same weight as doing the deed.......
And R.F. teamed up with hsus and went after some people, 
That was posted on another website, and the letter of him telling hsus the deal,
He got mad, had a pissin contest, and left the website, knowing he was exposed..........


----------

